# help with bloodline .. made a better ped



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Never heard of any of those dogs. Sorry!


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Im no expert on bloodlines, But I havent heard of ANY of those dogs or bloodlines before, sounds like backyard bred...
Doesnt mean hes not a great dog for you


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


>


What registry is he with?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

jake is ckc but all these other dogs are adba.. idk lol


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> jake is ckc but all these other dogs are adba.. idk lol


Then why is he ckc and not adba? Just wondering!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

honestly i have no idea..every dog on his ped besides sire and dam is adba


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol sooo i just found out you can actually call the ckc and theyll tell you your dogs blood line lmao.. after all this time posting and trying to fig it out myself..


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

1111111111


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So what'd you find out? lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

nothing lol its not listed under his ped lmao... i hate ckc


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

That ped looks a little shady, where are there two sire/dams missing from the top


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

yea i know .. alot of the ped i filled in myself by research.. u should see the actual ped lol like half of it is blank and almost all of it is call names... so the past week ive been figuring out reg names and filling in the blanks


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ooookkkaaay i just spoke w. jakes breeder and he called ckc and fixed jakes ped that they f***ed up... any way ckc is sending me a new ped, and his bloodlines are eli/blue rhino


----------

